# Planet Lightship In Distress In Liverpool



## freddythefrog

*Hello To all at S.N.
The Mersey Bar lightship PLANET which is presently located in the Albert Dock in Liverpool is in imminant danger of being
sent to the scrapyard due to a serious shortage of funds.
An urgent appeal by the lightships owner Alan Roberts and from the members of the MRMS (Marine radio museums society volunteers) are presently trying desperately to raise the funding to help save PLANET and were hoping that some members of S.N. may like to help with a donation to this very worthwhile appeal.
If you ever sailed in or out of Liverpool Planet was the last thing you saw when sailing from Liverpool and also the first thing you saw arriving back in the Mersey.
A special donation website appeal has been set up and we certainly hope that you will have a look at it.

https://www.chuffed.org/project/savetheplanetliverpool


Many thanks in anticipation.
Freddythefrog

If any S.N.moderator sees this appeal please could you place it on the S.N. site where it will be seen by ALL viewers not just the radio/electronics viewers. Thank You
L*


----------



## bluemoon

I "clicked" on the link Freddy, but it said:-

"the requested URL was not found on this server".


----------



## Varley

Same here but following did work:

https://www.chuffed.org/project/savetheplanetliverpool

Or simply Google "savetheplanetliverpool"


----------



## freddythefrog

HYER BLUEMOON AND VARLEY
Many thanks your knowledge with spotting the problem, have now redone the web address and it now works as it should. best regards ftf


----------



## Stan McNally

Hi Guys Stan McNally here 45 years working for Marconi.
Now working hard to save the Planet Lightship. Can't understand why we only have 14 supporters on the donations site. We are desperately trying to turn the tide and keep here safe. If we can get the ten grand to pay off the berthing fees, we will be in with a chance for her to start earning her keep. Come on guys we all must have sailed past her in the past and we want to keep for the future and as a memory to our Merchant Navy, if only Two thousand of us put in a fiver it will be done. Surely we are not the only ones that want to try.
Best regards,

Stan the man one of the Planerteers


----------



## Stan McNally

Me again, would just like to say a quick way to the donation site is via. Our own web site www.mrmsw.co.uk. And you can see what we have been capable of over the years.
Best regards and please help,

Stan M0CNN


----------



## BobClay

Donation made.


----------



## LucyKnight

*Bring back Planet Lightship to Liverpool.*

The current situation is that over 650 have signed email 38 Degrees petition since 5th Dec launch supporting Planet to be returned to Liverpool. Petition started by Mr J. B. of Liverpool. The idea is to persuade the local M.P and also the Chair of CR&T to get her returned. The mooring fees owed were paid but because of costs of towing her away on 200 mile trip around Wales before that she was not returned. Planet is being sold by auction 16 Dec by sealed bid most likely for the scrap despite being in fairly good condition to recoup towing costs. So it looks as if she may well be crossing the bar. 

She was the last manned lightship in Britain as well as part of Liverpool's maritime heritage. 

Full story with photos and info regarding funding of CR&T can be seen if you Google 

Bring back Planet Lightship to Liverpool followed by 38" degrees


----------



## RHP

I signed the petition but if she's being auctioned there's no point in donating now. Is that right?


----------



## LucyKnight

*Bring back Planet Lightship to Liverpool.*



RHP said:


> I signed the petition but if she's being auctioned there's no point in donating now. Is that right?


Re you question. I was sent what is on label below on 5th Dec by rtrd Liverpool R/O which tells the Planet Lightship saga and current situation urging people to sign petition. It says looking fees were paid in the end and does not mention the previous appeal for money. 5th Dec was date of launch of 38 Degrees petition. 

Planet was also used by a group of rtrd Liverpool R/Os who previously used Fort Perch as their radio station putting on special events.

Probably best to ask Stan (re thread) your question as he was tied up with appeal for funds when the mooring fees were outstanding which according to info on label were paid. Hence why some people think CR&T action unfair. 

Label tells full story and photos

http://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/bring-back-liverpool-s-planet-lightship


----------



## LucyKnight

Planet Lightship - new update 

This came through from petition organiser seconds after I posted last one to all who had signed petition. Tsrc It appears the local labour MP now wants to help. 


lMany thankys for your fantastic response - almost 700 supporters already!

Liverpool's Lightship is up for sale by C&RT next Friday - so we have exactly Seven days to Save the Planet! 

Some good news - Riverside MP Louise Ellman has contacted Merseyside Civic Society to ask how she can help.

That's a tribute to all your superb support this week. Lorna Hughes at the Liverpool Echo have also been great and ran an article on the petition on Wednesday:

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/petition-launched-bid-bring-liverpool-12285922

So please keep sharing and signing!

Remember, one week today it's Black Friday for the Red Planet unless we succeed in getting Allan Leighton, Chair of the Canal & River Trust, to halt the sale and bring her home. Thank you!

(NonConform Design have gifted us this fabulous campaign logo - feel free to share!)


----------



## RHP

Get on to Frank Field, he's a very sensitive and sensible man. MP for Birkenhead obviously.


----------



## Rvator

There is an organisation called the National Historic Ships Uk. The official voice for historic vessels of the Untied Kingdom.

http://www.nationalhistoricships.org.uk/index.php

There is a National Register of Historic Vessels (NRHV) on this web site showing 1147 listed vessels covering a complete range of craft. The Planet does not appear on this register and it would appear considering the significance to the Maritime History of this nation that its a significant omission especially as it is the last remaining Light Ship.

This country is too fond of loosing its heritage to the whims of accountants and people whose only desire is too make a profit. The C&RT brief is the canals and rivers not the vessels that use them and they likely have no interest whatsoever in a sea going vessel such as the Planet which means it's all down to money in their eyes.

There are a significant number of people in this country with an awful lot of money, I agree there are many causes for too little resources however perhaps an individual could step up now and prevent the potential lose of the last light vessel to the scrap yard.


----------



## Orbitaman

Rvator said:


> There is an organisation called the National Historic Ships Uk. The official voice for historic vessels of the Untied Kingdom.
> 
> http://www.nationalhistoricships.org.uk/index.php
> 
> There is a National Register of Historic Vessels (NRHV) on this web site showing 1147 listed vessels covering a complete range of craft. The Planet does not appear on this register and it would appear considering the significance to the Maritime History of this nation that its a significant omission especially as it is the last remaining Light Ship.
> 
> This country is too fond of loosing its heritage to the whims of accountants and people whose only desire is too make a profit. The C&RT brief is the canals and rivers not the vessels that use them and they likely have no interest whatsoever in a sea going vessel such as the Planet which means it's all down to money in their eyes.
> 
> There are a significant number of people in this country with an awful lot of money, I agree there are many causes for too little resources however perhaps an individual could step up now and *prevent the potential lose of the last light vessel to the scrap yard*.


Planet isn't the last light ship. Apart from a number preserved either as light ship museums or for other purposes, Trinity House still use nine light ships around the UK coast, although they are no longer manned and are fully automated.

This perhaps explains why Planet is not on the register? It should be noted that there are 20 light ships on the register, of which four are in the historic fleet, all of which are older than the Planet and two that are over 100 years older.

Planet is/was privately owned, so at the end of the day, the present fate is down to no one else but the last owner.


----------



## Rvator

Orbitaman said:


> Planet isn't the last light ship. Apart from a number preserved either as light ship museums or for other purposes, Trinity House still use nine light ships around the UK coast, although they are no longer manned and are fully automated.
> 
> This perhaps explains why Planet is not on the register? It should be noted that there are 20 light ships on the register, of which four are in the historic fleet, all of which are older than the Planet and two that are over 100 years older.
> 
> Planet is/was privately owned, so at the end of the day, the present fate is down to no one else but the last owner.


Hi Orbitaman - Yes accepted, I should have said 'another' not 'the last'. Appreciate you providing the information on the status on the other light vessels that are still in existence.

Clearly given the situation as it stands the fate of Planet is in the balance and might well come down to how much the City of Liverpool and perhaps the wider maritime community as a whole value it.

Given that someone does have responsibility for the ship and is unable or unwilling then maybe a benefactor will step forward and negotiate with whoever it is that does have responsibility for it and a way forward found that does not end with it going for scrap but rather sees it as an asset for Liverpool and the maritime history of the Mersey.


----------



## LucyKnight

*Bring back Planet Lightship to Liverpool*

There are now 830 who have signed petition on site

http://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/bring-back-liverpool-s-planet-lightship

Notice put on site today states that there had been more media coverage. This time in

Business News' @YBNewsLiv:

http://www.ybnews.co.uk/small-busin...g-mersey-bar-lightship-planet-back-liverpool/


----------



## LucyKnight

Planet lightship update on court case outcome Monday 19th Chester Monday 19th Dec is discussed page 33/34 on Thunderboat site,, llabel below. P39 has the posted article from yesterday's private Eye magazine page 40 titled "what planet are they on". P40 on Thunderboat site has You tube of informative interview with owner after court case. 

http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/642/bar-lightship-impounded-crt-yesterday?page=1

There are now around 1350 people that have signed the 38 degrees petition. There are more updates on petition site, and MP etc and more labels to newspaper articles. That label is on previous post.


----------



## BobClay

Please keep us informed Lucy. I posted a reference to the ship on the Facebook Merchant Navy Group which I hope drew some extra support.(Applause)


----------



## tom roberts

I am not surprised by Liverpool council or whoever runs the city have not supported the gallant efforts to keep the lightship ,they have never helped to preserve our maritime history,they would rather we were swept under the carpet ,as I have posted before the only W.w2 vessel on Merseyside is a cut up German u.boat an insult to our lost men and women of the M.N.


----------



## johnvvc

http://www.canalworld.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=88671&page=14

It's a long thread and starts here:-

http://www.canalworld.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=88671


----------



## LucyKnight

There is a photo of Planet at Sharpness docks dated 15th Dec 2016. If you Google 
Facebook Association of lighthouse keepers and scroll to 
15th Dec, there is a post saying 1000 signed petition and photo of Planet being towed. Same photo as in Liverpool Echo photo. If you click on 1 comment beneath by a Steve Morgan, and it says Planet lightship is at Sharpness docks plus a good photo he took of Planet there at the weekend.

The MNA Dec email newsletter has also included a short piece on Planets plight.


----------



## LucyKnight

Planet lightship article is in current private eye magazine no 1435 date 13 Jan (as well as previous edition). This article is on page 38 with title Mercy Mission.

I see Thunderboat site page 43 has some recent blogs giving update. 

http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/642/bar-lightship-impounded-crt-yesterday?page=1

Also the 38 degrees Petition site still seems to be going with over 1400 signatures


.


----------



## RHP

What was the outcome of the auction? Is she lost to Liverpool... and her fate?


----------



## LucyKnight

The date for tenders to be submitted for buying ex Liverpool Bar Planet lightship was extended to early March after court case Chester. If you read p43 and before pages of Thunderboat site, link given previously, you can get update of saga.


----------



## LucyKnight

The thunderboat site at below label seems to be active again. It went quiet for a while and now more info from p43 to p50.

http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/642/bar-lightship-impounded-crt-yesterday?page=50

See


----------



## freddythefrog

Hyer Lucy
Thanks for keeping up the information regarding PLANET lightship.
If you or anyone else with a wish to try and help out ref the ligthtship
Vs C and RT Please have a look at COMPANIES HOUSE on the net
and look at their latest filed yearly accounts.
C and RT are a so called "charity" with the chairman andrew leighton
being on 186,000 pounds a year. Some charity this is!!
They had to spend 25,000,000 pounds BEFORE they made a profit
(remember they are a charity)!! they also publish that no one at there trust is on less than 60 to 70 grand. (nice little number).
They also payed out 200,000, pounds to have the books audited
by Grant Thornton company.
Considering all this and they are fighting for 10k and another 4K from another suprised EX MN sailor with a boat and with 71 boats in the portfolio and many investments and seem to be having a "clear out" of the docks of anything related to the MN.
Also please look on Cand RT website and read their "Articles of Association". When you read these articles and relate it to what they have done to the Planet lightship I am sure you would agree
that they are NOT doing what they have written and are going completely opposite to what they are preaching!! Think this should be brought to the attention of the Charity commissioners and
public. you must remember the owners do not have money to pay for Solicitors (as opposed to C aqnd RT trust) who have lots of money and like to spend it on solicitors letters.
question. are they allowed to spend donated money for looking after the waterways of the land. ??????? if so how can this be a CHARITY ????????
If anyone knows or has a Solicitor son or daughter or knows a friend who is a Solicitor please ask them to have a look at the
mentioned do***ents and see if C and RT can be brought before the courts .
If you know the fellow who is helping Alan Roberts please pass this info to him (the guy on website) that Lucy put the link to.
best regards freddythefrog


----------



## LucyKnight

*Planet Lightship*

The radio station that was set up on Planet Lightship has apparently relocated now to an old tug in the same neck of the woods.

Their site has been updated showing photo of old Planet and one of the old tug plus the radio team. 

Worth reading the stories on this site. Three are about British Monarch in 50s at the same time as 2/e was Victoria Drummond.

Also modern SOS ship story and WW2 convoy ship SOS story.

Link for Site below

http://www.mrmsw.co.uk/


----------



## LucyKnight

*Planet Lightship*

Update on Plane, the old Liverpool Bar Lightship and her fate.

Article Liverpool Echo 10th April

Mersey Bar lightship Planet is being sold - and won't be returning to Liverpool

Mersey Bar lightship Planet is being sold - and won't be returning to Liverpool
Canal & River Trust says ship will be restored - but campaigners call sale an "absolute disaster"

15:40, 10 APR 2017Updated15:57, 10 APR 2017 News
Video thumbnail, Iconic Liverpool ship set to move out of Merseyside
The video will start in1Cancel
Play now

Liverpool's historic Mersey Bar lightship looks set to be sold to a new owner who plans to restore her – but she won’t be returned to Liverpool.

The Canal and River Trust, which seized the Planet from Canning Dock last September after a dispute over unpaid fees, confirmed it has accepted an offer for the ship.

It said it had not received any credible offers from potential buyers in Liverpool and it was important to ensure the vessel had a viable future.

Campaigners had urged the Trust to ensure the ship’s return to Merseyside and called the potential sale a “sorry saga” and a disaster.

Peter Elson, spokesman for Merseyside Civic Society (MCS), said: “The loss of the world famous Mersey Bar lightship Planet is an absolute disaster for Liverpool and its World Heritage Site, which was awarded by UNESCO for its mercantile seaport status.

“The lightship Planet is the most important historic Liverpool and Merseyside ship afloat.

“Liverpool has few historic ships given its incredible status as the former second city and first seaport of the British Empire. The late Captain Robin Woodall, former commander of Cunard Line flagship QE2, called Planet ‘The lantern on Liverpool’s front door, recognised by seafarers the world over’.

“Now it seems the Mersey has lost this light forever.”

The society claimed the Trust had indicated the lightship would be returned to Liverpool and said it was a “lamentable situation”.

The ship was towed away from its berth in Canning Dock, next to the Strand, after a row over unpaid mooring fees and was later advertised for sale for £100,000.

But the sale of Planet, which is currently in Gloucester docks, was put on hold in December after a huge campaign , led by Merseyside Civic Society, to bring her back to Liverpool.

It is not known how much the ship has been sold for, but the Trust said the new owner planned to restore her before making her available for sale.


It said it had accepted an offer for the ship and the sale was now progressing, but said potential buyers in Liverpool could still come forward.

Jonathan Brown, of Liverpool website Share the City, who worked on the Save the Planet campaign, accused the Trust of letting Liverpool down and said Planet should never have been taken away.

He added: “Liverpool’s defining artwork of European Capital of Culture 2008 by Ben Johnson included the Planet lightship in his panoramic cityscape and now thanks to the Canal & River Trust the vessel is gone.

“The Canal & River Trust has taken the ship, but not taken responsibility for their actions. They say this is a gain, but it’s a huge loss for Liverpool.”

The lightship’s last owner Alan Roberts maintains he has paid the disputed £10,000 bill for mooring fees.

He was later told he owned a further amount for storage and removal costs, with the total figure understood to be around £56,000.

Chantelle Seaborn, waterway manager at the Canal & River Trust, said: “We’re pleased that we’ve received interest in Planet and that she will be renovated.

“Whilst we’ve not had any interest from someone in Liverpool wanting to buy and return Planet to the city, hopefully there may be interest when the boat has been restored.

“The most important outcome is that she has a viable future.”

Also

The Thunderboats site Planet thread (label is given on page one of this thread) has new postings today on p50 giving more info/comments.on what has happened.


----------



## LucyKnight

Planet light ship sold by C and RT for 12.5k

Account on The floater site 25th May label

http://www.thefloater.org/the-floater-may-2017/lightship-planet-sold-for-just-12500

Also detailed account on the Thunderboats site planet lightship impounded thread page 52 (dated 22nd May)- page 58

http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/642/bar-lightship-impounded-crt-yesterday?page=1


----------



## LucyKnight

Today's Liverpool Echo, 29 May 2017 has article on Liverpool Bar Planet Lightship's fate.

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/liverpool-lightship-sold-just-12500-1310402

Liverpool's Planet Lightship has been sold for just £12,500 – but the bitter dispute has left its former owner facing a bill for over £40,000 and threatening to report the ship as stolen.

In April the Canal and River Trust, which seized the Planet from Canning Dock last September after a row over unpaid fees, confirmed it had accepted an offer for the famous red ship.

It has now confirmed the sale, which the ECHO understands was for £87,500 less than its advertised price of £100,000.

The row started over a disputed bill of less than £10,000 and former owner Alan Roberts has been told that after the proceeds of the sale, he still owes the Trust £43,576.49 – including the cost of removing the ship from Liverpool and storing her at Gloucester docks.

Mr Roberts called the sale “absolutely disgraceful” and he was reporting the Trust to police for theft.

In an email from the Trust to Mr Roberts, seen by the ECHO, it said £12,500 was the “highest and only offer” there had been for the lightship.

It said it believed he had “engaged in actions that generated adverse publicity relating to the vessel and its removal from Liverpool Docks”, which had put off potential purchasers.
Read More

Liverpool MP "deeply concerned" about sale of iconic Mersey lightship Planet

The departure of Mersey Bar Lightship vessel Planet from Liverpool as she is towed away from Canning Dock (Photo: Colin Lane)

The email, from contracts lawyer Thami Nomvete, added: “This sum falls far short of the costs we incurred as consequence of your failure to comply with the berthing Agreement, but we could not remain in possession of the vessel indefinitely and had to take the steps we have taken, to prevent any further costs being incurred by the Trust in relation to the vessel.”

Mr Roberts said: “She was sold for £12,500 – absolutely disgraceful. Just the ropes were worth that. They have deprived our city of one of the three graces of the sea and part of our maritime history.”
Read More

Final phase of Wirral track renewal works gets underway this week

He said the ship belonged in Liverpool, called the sale “unjust” and added: “I will bring her home to our city”.

In do***ents seen by the ECHO, the Trust says Mr Roberts has paid an outstanding amount of £5,686 for berthing fees dating back to 2014.

But the additional costs include £2660 for berthing fees from 2016, £1250 for liability insurance and £5520 for storing the ship at Sharpness docks in Gloucester.

The Canal & River Trust said the lightship would undergo restoration work and it understood it would then be offered for resale – which it said had secured the ship’s future.
Mersey Bar Lightship vessel Planet (Photo: Colin Lane)

Chantelle Seaborn, waterway manager at the Trust, said: “I am pleased that Planet is looking at a viable future.

“Hopefully a business, group or individual in Liverpool is able to step forward and purchase the renovated Lightship and bring her back to Liverpool under new management when she goes back on the market.”
Read More

Shipwrecks you can see off the Merseyside coastline

In a further statement, it said: “Taking control of Planet was a difficult decision that had to be made after many attempts to resolve a number of issues with the owner.

“These included serious health and safety breaches as well as non-payment of berthing fees.
The departure of Mersey Bar Lightship vessel Planet from Liverpool (Photo: Colin Lane)
Read More

Plans revealed to turn old Hoylake lifeboat station into cafe and bistro

“She was on the market for many months, and having had enquiries and interest, the Trust accepted the highest offer – which was from someone who plans to restore her rather than break her up for scrap.”

The sale of Planet was put on hold in December after a huge campaign , led by Merseyside Civic Society, to bring her back to Liverpool.

Campaigners had urged the Trust to ensure the ship’s return to Merseyside and called the sale a “sorry saga” and a disaster.


----------



## BobClay

Thanks for keeping us up to date on this saga. 

I would surely like to see her returned to Liverpool, and I suppose I live in hope.


----------



## RHP

Corrected link: 

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/liverpool-lightship-sold-just-12500-13104021


----------



## ChasD

Unfortunately, C&RT suffers from problems associated with many organisations of its type; far too many ‘Personalities’ far too little business a***en.
Its predecessor, British Waterways, effectively a state organisation, had similar management shortcomings, problems which resulted in what was in the end, basically, financial collapse – a problem which may have influenced the decision making of C&RT.
The major achievements of BW, especially in the North West, the ‘Ribble Link’, the ‘Pier Head Cut’ and restoration of the Anderton Lift happened principally as a result of the actions of ‘Pressure Groups’ and ‘Volunteer Organisations’, often against strongly worded opposition from BW.
The inability of C&RT, and other organisations involved, to create a successful commercial operation based on ‘Planet’ in its Liverpool location was quite jaw-droppingly astounding but it does underscore the lack of management skill that is often associated with structures of this type.


----------



## RHP

If we don't preserve lightships and lighthouses, how will today's and future generations of children know how we kept our coastlines safe. 

Preserving a lightship is as important as preserving a destroyer. When sailors saw the lightship twinkling away, they knew they were home.


----------



## LucyKnight

Page 59 and p 60 of Thunderboats site planet lightship impounded, thread has some recently pisted interesting info. There is a statement written by owner. Also mention of a national newspaper (was broadsheet) reporter interested in story on C and RT. If they managed to get an investigative journalist from a reputable national newspaper to take the case up it may open doors.

Link for site mentioned above with the recent posts on p59 and p60

http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/642/bar-lightship-impounded-crt-yesterday?page=1


----------



## Orbitaman

RHP said:


> If we don't preserve lightships and lighthouses, how will today's and future generations of children know how we kept our coastlines safe.
> 
> Preserving a lightship is as important as preserving a destroyer. When sailors saw the lightship twinkling away, they knew they were home.


I refer you to my post #14 on this very thread.


----------



## freddythefrog

*Planet Lightship*

This sale of Planet Lightship for 12.5K is a joke!
Cand RT knew the scrap price of approx 70k, so why did they as a so called Bunch of business men sell for 12.5K and therefore lose around
58K!!! Not much of business a***en in that. Make a nice LOSS and still call themselves a CHARITY???, It seems to be run by a bunch of
of brutish mafiosa in a ivory tower in Milton Keynes who have no interest at all in anything to do with Merchant Navy.They also spend lots of donated money to their own solicitors who like to make unthruthful and silly threatening solicitors letters.
All they have done is to STITCH UP the owner Alan Roberts
and to remove his ship and also give him a bill for another 40K or more. Are the people on here going to let These C and RT people get away with this behaviour come on there must be someone out there with a solicitor who needs to look at the companies house of there annual report and see how they are breaking the rules of their own mandate in the article of associations and get the charity commissioners to look into there so called charity and get them closed down and disgraced in the media.
Please ask C and RT the name of the so called new owner.
I bet it will be one of there own colleagues who bought it and also is the new owner going to pay the berthing fees in Sharpness???
I think NOT.!!


----------



## LucyKnight

The current issue of Private Eye has following article.


No.1446 16-29 June 2017
Page 37. 'Canal and River Trust' 'Planet dearth'

Liverpool's historic Planet lightship has been sold off to an unnamed buyer for less than half what the Canal and River Trust (CRT) spent on towing it away from Canning Dock (see Eye 1434) - while the charity's right to sell the vessel at all remains hotly disputed.

Correspondence seen by the Eye reveals that the CRT sold Planet for £12,500, significantly less than the estimated £70,000 scrap price given in a formal valuation last year, let alone its value as the last manned lightship to have worked in UK waters and a long-standing feature of the Liverpool waterfront.


The trust blamed Planet's owner Alan Roberts (pictured) for the price, saying his efforts to gain publicity over the removal of his boat had "the effect if putting off potential purchasers". It is still trying to bill Mr Roberts a further £43,000 for the cost of moving Planet to Sharpness, plus storage and legal costs related to the sale.

Mr Roberts had been running a cafe on the boat, as well as hosting a small volunteer-run maritime radio museum. In April 2016 the CRT sent him a "boat removal notice" over £3,500 in berthing fees owed to the trust, which manages Canning Dock, a tourist hotspot between the Merseyside Maritime Museum and the Museum of Liverpool. "We would be disappointed if the Light Ship were to leave [Liverpool] given its historic links to the area, wrote CRT manager Chantelle Seaborn in the letter.

The CRT's subsequent actions did not bear this out. Although the berthing fee issue was being resolved in the county court (the bill has since been paid), the trust claimed it had the right to remove and sell Planet under the terms of its berthing agreement, and that it could pass on all the costs of this to Mr Roberts. Last September it seized Planet and towed it to distant Sharpness, near Gloucester.

The tug boat alone cost £14,000, with extra costs for the likes of insurance and passage planning to take Planet out to sea. This also meant Mr Roberts now faced double that vast cost in order to reclaim his vessel and have it towed back.

Having racked up silly costs over the row and then sold Planet for a pittance, the CRT is now likely to be out of pocket. Seaborn said in a statement last month that the buyer would do some restoration work and then offer Planet for resale. "Hopefully a business, group or individual in Liverpool is able to step forward and purchase the renovated lightship and bring her back to Liverpool under new management," she said. Thanks to the CRT, though, there's no guarantee of Planet returning to the city.

Mr Roberts says he believes the CRT intended from the outset to deprive him permanently of his ship and is planning legal action with the help of no-win-no-fee lawyers.


----------



## freddythefrog

*Planet Lightship*

Hyer Lucy
Very pleased to see Planet owner Alan Roberts has managed to get a Solicitor on a no win--no fee basis.
I certainly hope the C and RT get their just deserts and that Planet can be brought back to where she belongs in Liverpool.
Regards to all 73's de FTF


----------



## LucyKnight

There is fresh info on recent pages of Thunderboats site - Planet lightship impounded thread.
Currently at page 68.

New info from page 63 to 68 regarding recent communications.

Label below 
http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/642/bar-lightship-impounded-crt-yesterday?page=68


----------



## LucyKnight

Planet Lightship info.

A few days ago the Thunderboats site Planet Lightship Impounded thread sprung to life again. The thread been quiet after top two posts on p69 for a time. Now the truth has emerged regarding new owner who is talking and posts carry onto p70.

Turns ou tbe new owner owns the dock where she is berthed.

Labels for page 69 and 70 below.

http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread...terday?page=69

http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread...terday?page=70


----------



## BobClay

So, excuse me for being a bit dim ...... what exactly is going on ?


----------



## freddythefrog

*Planet lightship*

Hello Bob
I assume you already know that Planet was towed away and is now in Sharpness docks.
The owner Alan Roberts is taking legal action against 4 or 5 of the people from Canal and river trust for alleged fraud taking away Planet was done under hand and by lying about they had a high court writ to seize the vessl and the crew taking her away were 'bailiffs; WHEN THEY WERE NOT.Deception was the name of the game by C and R/T!!!
Apparently the summonses have been sent out to the 4 or 5 people already and are awaiting a day in court to be granted.
Alan has now got a solicitor to try and sort them out on a no win no fee basis.They also sold the Planet for 12point five thousand when the actual scrap value was around the 70K mark and it turns out the guy who bought it is the dock manager for Sharpness docks, one for the boys, smells of brown envelopes to me!!
The C and R/T have tried to stitch up the owner Alan Roberts.
Alan actually has all the paperwork as to him being the owner
of Planet. He wants to try and get his lightship back and returned to Liverpool. The Cand R/T sold it when they were NOT the owners
Still an ongoing case also Cand R/T.s solicitor has now done a runner to work elsewhere as she was also allegedly involved with lying on behalf of C and R/T.
If you carry on looking for the updates from LUCY you will be more in the picture of the progress of this case.
Please look on the thunderboats site that Lucy has high lighted previously. Hope this helps you Bob.
cheers 73.s de ftf


----------



## BobClay

Thanks to you and Lucy for keeping us up to date. I apologise for my glazed over eyes the minute the legalities of disputes start to get beyond me.
Keep up the good work.
(Thumb)


----------



## RHP

To add to Bob's comments, I really hope Alan succeeds and I look forward to seeing her back in Liverpool. I was in Liverpool a couple of weeks ago at the Albert Dock and looked across at her berth and wondered if we'd see her again.


----------



## freddythefrog

*Planet lightship*

Many thanks to Bob and RHP for kind comments.
We too hope to see Planet back in Liverpool----some day!!
Cheers 73.s de ftf


----------



## BobClay

freddythefrog said:


> Many thanks to Bob and RHP for kind comments.
> We too hope to see Planet back in Liverpool----some day!!
> Cheers 73.s de ftf


(Thumb)


----------



## LucyKnight

If you click on label below and read end page 70 and 071, you will see link on one of the posts. This will take you to press release informing that the C and RT manager for Northwest who evicted Planet has left. Also another who was involved who worked at the Milton Keyes base has left too. The Northwest manager who has left has apparently been a director of Liverpool Waterfront business Partnership CIC for just over 6 months.

Planet is still in Sharpness docks. Her fate decided by the end of this month.

BAR Lightship impounded by CRT yesterday | Thunderboatý


----------



## Barrie Youde

I must admit to having been lethargic as to the fate of the lightship Planet.

I have a vivid recollection of her being removed from station at the Bar, some forty years ago, at a time when the last thing on anybody's mind was investment in the tourist trade or the tarting up of Albert Dock and everything which has followed from that sea-change in events. The transformation in the commerce of Liverpool is now clear for all to sea.

What has never changed is Liverpool's willingness, from its position on the Celtic fringe, to challenge public corruption wheever it might arise. On reading this thread I wish every success to those who now seek to save the Planet. Nobody could deny that she was an asset to everything else at Albert Dock, the Maritime Museum and everything else in the present economy.


----------



## LucyKnight

This text below has been copied and pasted from radio group site with Stan's permission. 
The radio group were on Planet Lightship up until tbe time the vessel was towed away. They are now on tug Francis Haywood moored in Liverpool docks.

Below text written by Stan M.

To Whom it May Concern

I have been connected with the Planet Lightship for a very long time.

I serviced her Radio Beacon in my working days for Marconi through the sixties and seventies.
right up to her removal to join Trinity House.

When the Mersey Light vessel preservation Society was formed I was put forward and accepted as the Chairman of that society, a charity which strived to raise the funds to buy the vessel
Luckily for us , as far as I am concerned, we did not win . I for one would have been dead through stress with all the problems the new owners have been presented with.

Luckily for us, two others stepped forward and took on the challenge .

Gary McClarnan was the first to take the helm.

After carrying out changes and repairs to the vessel he finally sailed it into the Albert Dock, I was there, it was the greatest day of my life. He put his all into the task and managed to keep going for two years –.
The powers in charge wanted to know what a Lightship was doing in the Albert Dock, Little did they know it and its sisters had been the gateway to the Port of Liverpool.

He gave up and put it up for sale.

When it went up for sale we were so worried that it would end up in some distant port.

We even wrote a letter to the Town hall, and you would not believe the trouble we had to hand it in,
Thankfully the guys on the door where ex seafarers and passed it through.
But nothing happened

Luckily for us a new guy took up the challenge because he was a Liverpudlian and he passionately wanted it to stay in Liverpool. This was Alan Roberts, a Steel preservation specialist, Property owner plus a taxi Business.
Gary could have received more for the Planet but believed Alan was the best choice. He was a Liverpudlian to the core and believed in the symbol of the Lightship.
He was supposed to have a partner but they disappeared soon after he took over. Alan and his family battled through on their own.

Alan has survived for eight years, gone has his property business and his Taxi outfit, the stress has broken his marriage, he now has his house up for sale. What more can a man do to try and keep our Lightship. It costs him nearly five thousand a year to keep the ship in the dock, for this he got Nothing, No Water, No Electricity, No Sewerage or Garbage disposal. All has to be paid by himself.

It is shown on publicity for the Port of Liverpool and was in the original plans for the Albert Dock and it was the gate way to the Port.
All this has not taken into consideration. He never received any help.

He has fallen behind with the berthing dues, for which they wanted nearly ten thousand pounds.
He has tried to the best of his ability but the stress and the ability to raise funds had gone, the strain has wrecked his health.

I went to a Sunday Sea Service recently, luckily for us Cannon Bob Evans was there and he told us about the new seafarers , there are so few of them on board that they have their meals on their own. The majority are from the Philippines, but other nationalities from the Third and Fourth world are there. They are very lonely.

They don’t have the facilities we had with crews of 35 on a five thousand ton tramp and the like. eating together in the saloon or mess room and the camaraderie we had
We sometimes did long trips, normal 18 months or two year articles but we saw the world and the team worked together. If the Cabin Boy was missing it wasn’t the same.
Our predecessors saved us twice during two world wars.

We would like to remember these things before we pop off this planet and leave some history of what it was like. The Planet Lightship was to be that link to future generations to remember the “British Merchant Navy”

Do we throw in the towel now and forget and be dynasours of the past and loose that vital link to a service that built this City and the United Kingdom.

Please have a good think!

Stan McNally
Planeteer President

P.S. And the last owner “Alan Roberts “ if he is not to carry on, be given the Cities extreme thanks and a golden hand shake for all his hard work. Not many people would single handedly strive to save such a symbol of our past.

------------------------------------------


----------



## RHP

It's extremely sad.

What's the way forward Lucy, what's the plan.


----------



## freddythefrog

LucyKnight said:


> This text below has been copied and pasted from radio group site with Stan's permission.
> The radio group were on Planet Lightship up until tbe time the vessel was towed away. They are now on tug Francis Haywood moored in Liverpool docks.
> 
> Below text written by Stan M.
> 
> To Whom it May Concern
> 
> I have been connected with the Planet Lightship for a very long time.
> 
> I serviced her Radio Beacon in my working days for Marconi through the sixties and seventies.
> right up to her removal to join Trinity House.
> 
> When the Mersey Light vessel preservation Society was formed I was put forward and accepted as the Chairman of that society, a charity which strived to raise the funds to buy the vessel
> Luckily for us , as far as I am concerned, we did not win . I for one would have been dead through stress with all the problems the new owners have been presented with.
> 
> Luckily for us, two others stepped forward and took on the challenge .
> 
> Gary McClarnan was the first to take the helm.
> 
> After carrying out changes and repairs to the vessel he finally sailed it into the Albert Dock, I was there, it was the greatest day of my life. He put his all into the task and managed to keep going for two years –.
> The powers in charge wanted to know what a Lightship was doing in the Albert Dock, Little did they know it and its sisters had been the gateway to the Port of Liverpool.
> 
> He gave up and put it up for sale.
> 
> When it went up for sale we were so worried that it would end up in some distant port.
> 
> We even wrote a letter to the Town hall, and you would not believe the trouble we had to hand it in,
> Thankfully the guys on the door where ex seafarers and passed it through.
> But nothing happened
> 
> Luckily for us a new guy took up the challenge because he was a Liverpudlian and he passionately wanted it to stay in Liverpool. This was Alan Roberts, a Steel preservation specialist, Property owner plus a taxi Business.
> Gary could have received more for the Planet but believed Alan was the best choice. He was a Liverpudlian to the core and believed in the symbol of the Lightship.
> He was supposed to have a partner but they disappeared soon after he took over. Alan and his family battled through on their own.
> 
> Alan has survived for eight years, gone has his property business and his Taxi outfit, the stress has broken his marriage, he now has his house up for sale. What more can a man do to try and keep our Lightship. It costs him nearly five thousand a year to keep the ship in the dock, for this he got Nothing, No Water, No Electricity, No Sewerage or Garbage disposal. All has to be paid by himself.
> 
> It is shown on publicity for the Port of Liverpool and was in the original plans for the Albert Dock and it was the gate way to the Port.
> All this has not taken into consideration. He never received any help.
> 
> He has fallen behind with the berthing dues, for which they wanted nearly ten thousand pounds.
> He has tried to the best of his ability but the stress and the ability to raise funds had gone, the strain has wrecked his health.
> 
> I went to a Sunday Sea Service recently, luckily for us Cannon Bob Evans was there and he told us about the new seafarers , there are so few of them on board that they have their meals on their own. The majority are from the Philippines, but other nationalities from the Third and Fourth world are there. They are very lonely.
> 
> They don’t have the facilities we had with crews of 35 on a five thousand ton tramp and the like. eating together in the saloon or mess room and the camaraderie we had
> We sometimes did long trips, normal 18 months or two year articles but we saw the world and the team worked together. If the Cabin Boy was missing it wasn’t the same.
> Our predecessors saved us twice during two world wars.
> 
> We would like to remember these things before we pop off this planet and leave some history of what it was like. The Planet Lightship was to be that link to future generations to remember the “British Merchant Navy”
> 
> Do we throw in the towel now and forget and be dynasours of the past and loose that vital link to a service that built this City and the United Kingdom.
> 
> Please have a good think!
> 
> Stan McNally
> Planeteer President
> 
> P.S. And the last owner “Alan Roberts “ if he is not to carry on, be given the Cities extreme thanks and a golden hand shake for all his hard work. Not many people would single handedly strive to save such a symbol of our past.
> 
> ------------------------------------------


Hello Lucy and Stan
Nice to hear the latest on the Planet saga.
Good luck to Alan Roberts in his quest to get his PLANET LIGHTSHIP BACK TO LIVERPOOL
73,s de ftf


----------



## LucyKnight

Update today ln Planet lightship ftom Alan Robert's representative Tkny Dunkerly. Tgey have been posted on Thunderboats sitecl p72
Here are the posts 
There's some good news on "Planet" to bring a bit of Christmas cheer for Alan Roberts, and everyone who has given their support since this disgraceful episode began just over 15 months ago, on the morning of the 19th of September 2016.

The mug man chosen and appointed by C&RT back in the Summer to play the part of of the 'new owner' of "Planet", Steve Beacham of Sharpness Shipyard, has been in negotiations with several parties over the last few weeks with a view to finalizing a sale by yesterday, the 23rd of December. One of these parties had previously expressed an interest in buying the ship when it was first advertised at £100,000 in the early part of this year by C&RT's pet boat snatchers, Criminal Commercial Boat Services, on the Boat and Outboards internet brokerage website, but withdrew after obtaining legal advice, including Counsel's opinion, which confirmed that ownership of and title to the ship had at all times remained with Alan Roberts, primarily as a consequence of the unwarranted, unauthorized and illegally executed seizure, the unlawful removal from Liverpool and the Mersey, and the subsequent unlawful detention in Sharpness. 

We know for certain that this same advice has recently been passed on to Beacham in a lengthy exchange of e-mails with the same interested party, in which it was explained to him that the signed and sealed Bill of Sale that C&RT have provided him with isn't worth the paper it's written on because the chain of legitimate transfer of title (to the ship) ends with the Bill of Sale that Alan Roberts acquired with the ship when he bought it in 2009. Despite having been made aware of the fact that he was in the process of selling someone else's property, Beacham elected to proceed with finalizing the sale by 23 December, reliant entirely on the worthless and fraudulent BoS supplied to him by C&RT's own ****house 'in house' lawyers as the sole means of passing on good title to the next buyer.

Consequent to the above, I sent the following e-mail to Beacham a week ago yesterday : -

FAO. Steve Beacham, Sharpness Shipyard & Drydock Ltd.

Dear Sir,

It has come to the notice of the rightful owner of the above named vessel, Mr Alan Roberts of Liverpool, that you are in negotiations with a number of parties with a view to selling his ship to them. Mr Roberts is also aware that one of these interested parties has made numerous attempts to alert you to the fact that 'Planet' is not yours to sell, and that the Bill of Sale with which you have been furnished by Canal & River Trust is a fraudulent and worthless do***ent.

The party who has attempted to alert you to the illegality of what you are doing is of the opinion that you may well have become innocently involved in the conspiracy put into operation in Liverpool on the morning of 19 September 2016 with the intention permanently to deprive Mr Roberts of his ship. It has been noted, however, that thus far in your talks and negotiations with potential buyers you have failed to mention or produce any do***entation establishing a bona fide and uninterrupted record of do***entation transferring ownership and title from Mr Roberts to the sellers named on your fraudulent and worthless Bill of Sale. For this and other reasons, Mr Roberts and I are inclined to take quite the opposite view, and we believe that you are and have been a willing participant in this criminal conspiracy from the day of inception.

The time has come, Mr Beacham, for you to make a decision. Either you continue to stand by your co-conspirators in this matter, or you belatedly recognize the fact that they have set you up for a fall, and join with Mr Roberts in assisting him in the recovery his ship. Should you wish to make direct contact with Mr Roberts or his lawyers, you may do so by first contacting me via e-mail at any time during the very short period remaining to you to extract yourself from the invidious position in which you have been placed by the Canal & River Trust.

Yours faithfully,

A.K.Dunkley (Shipowner's Representative)

__________________________________________________


There was no response to the above e-mail, so yesterday morning I got to work on arrangements to seize and re-possess the ship during the Christmas/New Year break. As the only way to get access to "Planet" would be by water, I made arrangements over the phone for launching a RIB (with sufficiently little air-draught to pass under the Dock Road swingbridge at Sharpness without it having to be swung off) into the G & S canal close to Sharpness Dock. Having done that, I then phoned the port operators (Victoria Group) and told the Port Manager (Garry Strickland) what we intended to do, and why we were having to do it. The reaction to this, from all of the several different sources it came from, was in itself worthy of the telling, but I'll save that up for later. The gist of it was that we would not be given permission to enter the port, were strongly advised against so doing, and that Sharpness Shipyard would be advised of our intentions. I confirmed that we would not be taking their advice, by way of the following e-mail, copied to Beacham and Gloucestershire Police, and sent around mid-afternoon :-

FAO. Mr Garry Strickland.

Dear Mr Strickland,

Further to our telephone conversation of earlier today and to advise you of the intentions of the rightful owner of the above named ship, Mr Alan Roberts, I can confirm that Mr Roberts plans to re-possess his ship at sometime during the next few days. The repossession will be during daylight hours, at a time and date yet to be fixed.

The Gloucestershire Police will be asked to attend and will be re-acquainted and brought up to date with all aspects of the continuing unlawful detention of and attempts to sell the ship by Sharpness Shipyard and/or the Canal & River Trust.

As a consequence of access to the ship via the wharf gates in the northwest corner of the Dock being denied, boarding will be accomplished from a small boat with sufficiently low air-draft to enter the Dock from the canal without the need to swing Dock Road bridge.

For your information, I will forward a copy of an e-mail sent to Steve Beacham on Friday 15 Dec 2017 immediately following this transmission.

Best Regards,

A.K.Dunkley (Shipowner's Representative)

_______________________________________________________

. . . . . . and there, I thought, the matter would end until we arrived in Sharpness to board and repossess the ship.

Much to my amazement, however, at a few minutes past eight that night I got a quite remarkable e-mailed letter from a, apparently, much changed and now conciliatory Mr Beacham stating that the next day's sale of the ship would not be going ahead, and suggesting that we should suspend hostilities over Christmas and New Year pending a meeting with Alan Roberts and his representatives at which he hoped that mutually beneficial outcome for all concerned could be achieved.


----------



## freddythefrog

*Hello Lucy*

Now that sounds a bit of better news and hopefully will posibly
have a good outcome after the xmas holidays.
Keep up the good work! Tnx lucy
73's de ftf


----------



## LucyKnight

There are further posts on Thunderboats site Planet lightship impounded thread posted today 25th Dec re Planet Saga end page 72 and beginning page 73.

There is a suggestion in a post top of page 73 that people write to Sharpness shipyard owner (his email address the blog states is apparently easily found by googling) who Planet was sold to by C and RT. If it was constructive suggestions and stressing the importance of ex Liverpool Bar lightship Planet to Liverpool phrased in a polite constructive way it might not harm. 

End page 72 posts 

http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/642/bar-lightship-impounded-crt-yesterday?page=72

__________________
What a story Tony, would there finally be a possible 'happy" outcome to this ever so terribly smelly story ?
_________________

What you wrote sounds hopefull, but I won't scream of happiness until it's really over, and that Alan Roberts has recuperated his "Planet".

I've had several seemingly hopefull happy endings of some nasty things that happened, but even with all the promisses that were made, it never ended happy.

I hope that in this case it's going to be successful, that would be a great start of the new year, but if it happens, where will he find a mooring for "Planet"?

Hoping for the best,

Peter.
chewy Avatar
chewy
Long Standing Member
*****
11 hours ago
Quote
Assuming I have kept up to date on this, there is still have the problem of CRT's claimed costs to settle. Had these been paid he would have got the boat back a long time ago. So even if they were to agree he still owns the boat, I can't see them releasing it until this is paid or a court orders them to. Still hope it does go well for him.
lollygagger Avatar
lollygagger
Long Standing Member
*******
11 hours ago
naughtyfox likes this Quote
chewy said:
Assuming I have kept up to date on this, there is still have the problem of CRT's claimed costs to settle. Had these been paid he would have got the boat back a long time ago. So even if they were to agree he still owns the boat, I can't see them releasing it until this is paid or a court orders them to. Still hope it does go well for him.

But CRTs costs were self inflicted.
My cynical mind thinks they merely couldn't be ****d to deal with it over Christmas or CRTs legal lot already broke for Christmas and the reply is simple stalling until the original position resumes in the new year.
Telemachus Avatar
Telemachus
Long Standing Member
*******
11 hours ago
Quote
Yes I would be worried that it’s just a deception to avoid hassle over Christmas. Come the new year he’ll probably back-pedal.
loddon Avatar
loddon
Long Standing Member
*****
8 hours ago
Quote
Telemachus said:
Yes I would be worried that it’s just a deception to avoid hassle over Christmas. Come the new year he’ll probably back-pedal.
_________
My thoughts as well, he is up to something, I wouldn't take it at face value.
Graham Avatar
Graham
Long Standing Member
******
8 hours ago
Quote
TonyDunkley Is the email verifiable to being from Mr Beacham, do you have previous emails from that address that you know with certainty came from Beacham and you mention a letter is it sign fully? If so the courts would take it as a letter of promise to enter into negotiations with Mr Roberts after Christmas. I would be asking him for a date of such meeting and where.

And page 73 posts 

http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/642/bar-lightship-impounded-crt-yesterday?page=73
____________^
I found Steve Beacham's e-mail address easily. Anyone here can do the same and write to him expressing their opinion of him, and suggesting ways of him 'doing the right thing'.
naughtyfox Avatar
naughtyfox
Super Member
********
7 hours ago
Quote
The Russian Mafia wouldn't stand for this old tripe. Anyone friendly with a rich oligarch?


----------



## LucyKnight

Planet lightship write up Oct 2017 in narrowboat world gives quiteca good synopsis.
.

http://narrowboatworld.com/10279-investment-or-what


narrowboatworld

Published: Thursday, 19 October 2017

IT IS NOW more than a year since the Liverpool Lightship Planet was seized by CaRT on the 19th September 2016, writes Pam Pickett.

Planet owned by Alan Roberts now lies in a shipyard approximately eight miles from R.W. Davies shipyard on the Gloucester & Sharpness Canal, that is also the current resting place of Geoff Mayers boat, Pearl.
lightshipThe snatch

Press coverage at the time of the snatch of Planet by the Trust appears to have referred to arrears of berthing fees amounting to £10,000. However, the arrears of berthing fees were in the reality just under £5,000. Those fees were being pursued through the County Court at the time of the seizure and were not the true reason for CaRT to snatch the vessel.

I am however led to understand those berthing fees were paid shortly after the vessel was taken and within the time limit stipulated in the court judgment. One has to wonder on whose word the £10,000 as widely reported was received by those journalists covering the story of the snatch? I rather doubt that the oft quoted ‘never let the truth get in the way of a good story’ applies here.
Sea worthiness

Regardless, prior to being towed to Sharpness, Planet was subjected to a survey by Braemar Technical Services, Marine Surveyors to ensure the seaworthiness of the vessel. The date of the instruction to Braemar Technical Services by CaRT was 28th July 2016. Interestingly, given this date, some two months before the snatch, you don’t have to be brain of Britain to assume that CaRT already had a coastal passage in mind.

For some reason however any mention of the value of Planet appears to have been omitted from the survey report, instead only the scrap value of £70,750 seems to have been stated. It was then in April/May this year that CaRT apparently claimed that due to ’ bad publicity’ enquiries were being received only from scrap merchants, hence the price of the sale. Handy then perhaps it was aware of the scrap value!
Failed to name the buyer

Moving on. Somewhat surprising I feel that costs incurred relating to the seizure of the vessel inclusive of those incurred by ‘High Court Bailiffs‘ that ultimately turned out to be no such thing. The cost of the survey and finally the 300 nautical miles tow to Sharpness had now clocked up some £43,000 in costs, yet was then sold for £12,500 to Steve Beacham, the owner of the shipyard to which the vessel was towed. ‘Bad publicity’ now together with ‘doubt as to title to Planet’ suggested by CaRT as being the reason for the eye-watering low price of the sale. CaRT however failed to name the buyer at this time.

I have to admit that when CaRT claimed to have sold the boat in April or May for just £12,500 I could not believe this to be true. However, listening to historian Peter Elson on the Roger Phillips phone-in on Radio Merseyside a couple of weeks ago, this information was indeed validated, Steve Beacham himself interviewed by Peter Elson it seems confirmed that he had in fact purchased Planet for the amount stated.
Loss of money

Some things it seems are stranger than fiction, given the loss of money here. Regardless of the high cost of breaking up a vessel like Planet, even scrap would give a rather nice return, but then not as much as selling Planet on, once tidied up as I understand is to happen, title permitting of course. Given the rates of interest offered to savers today I doubt any would turn up their nose at such a return!

Incidentally, at the end of the day Alan Roberts is yet another vulnerable boater, suffering from the painful autoimmune condition Polymialgia Rheumatica a symptom of which is clinical depression, with the primary treatment for this not only for some sufferers adding to that depression, I’m told, but also causing confusion.


----------



## LucyKnight

There have been copies of letters between both parties posted on Bar Lightship impounded thread Thunderboats page 74 in last few hours. The situation from just before Xmas end page 72 to p74 very recently is sounding not too good for Planet's life expectancy.


http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/642/bar-lightship-impounded-crt-yesterday?page=74


----------



## RHP

Any news Lucy?


----------



## LucyKnight

There should be some more news over the next few days.

Keep a check on Thunderboats site. Label for thread is given in previous posts. It hasn't been updated for quite a while now but a few things have been going on I understand behind the scenes.


----------



## LucyKnight

This is an interesting youtube of Planet from
in 2008.

Stan Macnally is giving a tour of Ex Liverpool Lightship Planet

Stan is ex Marconi R/O and later Marconi service engineer at Liverpool.


----------



## BobClay

This video brings out the tragedy of the whole sorry saga. Such passion and enthusiasm.


----------



## LucyKnight

Tbere is an update today 13 05 2018 by Tony D on the Thunderboats site 

BAR Lightship impounded by CRT yesterday | Thunderboat

http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/642/bar-lightship-impounded-crt-yesterday?page=73


----------



## Boatman25

Unbelievable, lets hope Alan Roberts has better luck now


----------



## LucyKnight

The 2008 Cityscape mural by Ben Johnson shows Planet in Canning Dock. This mural ws unveiled same time as Liverpool was European City of Culture. It also shows Albert Dock and many buildings. 

The mural was in the Walker Gallery and will be displayed on first floor of Liverpool museum which is located at the Pierhead in a couple of weeks time.

Postcards, posters and art prints can be bought from the museum shop and online.

The mural can be viewed on line label below

The Liverpool Cityscape — Ben Johnson

The Liverpool Cityscape â€” Ben Johnson


----------



## LucyKnight

I see Thunderboats site Planet thread had had some I retested posting late last night and today by T.D


Alan R who owned and ran Planet when vessel was in Liverpool by coincidence sppatently was in nearby vicinity of Sharpness. On spur of moment he visited Sharpness Shipyard, Planet and site office .

Have copied para from one of today's new posts by T. D. There are also extracts on counsel's brief..


Alan had two phones with him and switched off, or ended the call properly, on the one he'd called me on - on loudspeaker - before going into Beacham's office, and somehow finished up recording the entire conversation. Apparently, he's - Beacham, that is - ''had enough" of ''Planet", doesn't want to "get involved", and everything he did was "in good faith" because all he ever wanted to do was to "save the ship"! 


The rest can be seen using label below on page 73 Thunderboats ex Liverpool Bar lightship impounded CRT thread. 


http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/642/bar-lightship-impounded-crt-yesterday?page=73


----------



## Boatman25

Thank you Lucy for keeping us informed


----------



## BobClay

Is it me ? … or does it look like this saga is going to have an unhappy ending .. ?

I sincerely hope not, but the more I read about this, the more gobsmacked I am, and I still don't really understand what the hell is going on.

I guess I'm naturally pessimistic.


----------



## RHP

Looks like a no win situation Bob. 

If I was in the new buyer's position who has incurred relatively few costs to this point, I'd decide the vessel is more trouble than it's worth in light of potential future legal fees defending their position over an extended period of time and sell her back to the original owner for a pound, free of debts and any claims in a where is/as is condition. Once the paperwork is signed he's free to take her home. 

By doing so, the former owner clears the original berthing debts but pays for the tow home, ie to ensure he has skin in the game. If the guy can't afford to pay for the tow then clearly he doesn't have the ability to pay further berthing feed once back in the 'pool so shouldn't be taking repossession and is no more than a wind up merchant.

Both sides cut their losses and walk away ruing the day 1. the owner failed to pay the berthing fees, 2. the new owner thought it was a good idea to seize a scouser's rickety awl'boat. 

To bring this about I'd suggest a mediator to cut through the jungle of argument and counter argument to arrive at a single question to the two men "what's it going to take to make this problem go away." 

No doubt they'll still be ambushing each other on dark streets in 5 years time...


----------



## LucyKnight

Apparently Tony Dunkerly who represents Alan Roberts spent and wasted 45 mins today preparing a post about the situation of Planet lightship. He then joined S/N, had permission to post, typed the long passage explaining the true situation, in the reply box and posted it. The post he had typed then just vanished and wssn't included on the thread. 

He has plenty of experience posting on various boating sites. 

He was none too pleased.


----------



## freddythefrog

In reply to RHP post
I do not know if you are aware that in Liverpool alone there are literally hundreds of people who really want Planet back in her own port of Liverpool and also many others who do not live in the area.Many of us are trying to get Planet back to stay in Liverpool and NOT to sell her as you suggest, if you dont know the full truthful position and understand what is going on comments like yours do not help the situation!!


----------



## LucyKnight

The last long post at end page 73 Thunderboats site Ex Bar lightship impounded CRT thread, placed yesterday by T.D,. gives an update on the current situation.

http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/642/bar-lightship-impounded-crt-yesterday?page=73


----------



## RHP

freddythefrog said:


> In reply to RHP post
> I do not know if you are aware that in Liverpool alone there are literally hundreds of people who really want Planet back in her own port of Liverpool and also many others who do not live in the area.Many of us are trying to get Planet back to stay in Liverpool and NOT to sell her as you suggest, if you dont know the full truthful position and understand what is going on comments like yours do not help the situation!!


Freddy I'm a Scouser myself and have seen Planet many times however a balls up is a balls up and whilst your intentions are good, the way this whole matter has been handled is hardly a shining light in dispute resolution (or avoidance in the first place). The track record of the legal advisers... y'know.... (Smoke)


----------



## Duncan112

Sadly I am reminded of the debacle around HMS Plymouth that was sold for scrap by people who might, or might not have had proper title.


----------



## LucyKnight

There has been more activity very recently on p74 Thunderboats site re the Ex Bar lightship goings on.

http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/642/bar-lightship-impounded-crt-yesterday?page=74

Re laspost above.

I remember HMS Plymouth before vessel went to Birkenhead. I can't remember much being said in media about objections to her shifting from Plymouth to the Northwest at the time. It was it when it was too late and it had leaked out vessel was being scrapped that Plymouth folk seemed to say much about saving vessel.


----------



## LucyKnight

The Thunderboats ex bar lightship impounded CRT thread has had more postings p75. Label in previous posts

However another thread at Thunderboats about sinking of paddle steamer in N Sea while under tow from Sharpness has made reference to Planet having been sold last weekend. About a third of way down page 2. on thread label below. 

http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/3501/irish-sea-claims-paddle-steamer


----------



## Ron Stringer

LucyKnight said:


> This is an interesting youtube of Planet from
> in 2008.
> 
> Stan Macnally is giving a tour of Ex Liverpool Lightship Planet
> 
> Stan is ex Marconi R/O and later Marconi service engineer at Liverpool.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ_cEmQQEAI&sns=em


Stan is currently in rehab following a stroke earlier this year. He is making good progress and is becoming mobile again but has yet to recover his speech. A major frustration for him!


----------



## Ron Stringer

*Stan McNally*

Heard good news today. Stan's recovery after his speech is progressing well. He is now home, is able to talk again and is even using the telephone. Memory is recovering slowly but he is now able to recognise the names of former colleagues and to recall related incidents.

Quite amazing considering his condition immediately after the stroke. Good wishes for a full recovery, Stan.


----------



## david.hopcroft

Has anyone noticed that the reservoir and dam at Whaley Bridge is owned and maintained by The Canal and River Trust ??

David
+


----------



## sparks69

Mr Cameron has a lot to answer for...............................


----------



## znord737

Ron Stringer said:


> Stan is currently in rehab following a stroke earlier this year. He is making good progress and is becoming mobile again but has yet to recover his speech. A major frustration for him!


Unquote
What a lovely Video that is of Stan giving a run down on the Liverpool Light Vessel , Get well soon Stan and make a few more Videos ! 
73/s de Dronz - SV/G3NVM


----------

